# GGMR got me! New rescues! take a look



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I went to get some treats and stuff for all my critters today. I was horrified at the condition that the rats were kept in! 
They were on pine bedding in 10 gallon tanks. The water bottles were empty. And the only food they were given was large parrot seed mix. There had to be about 10 rats to a tank. While I was talking to the the owner of the store I looked down in one of the tanks and saw a beautiful little girl rat nursing 2 babies. One baby was several weeks older than the other. I found out that they were the only babies left in the store. All the others were sold as pinkies and fuzzies for snake food. So this poor little mother had all but one of her babies taken away from her. The other little one was from another mother that was sold as snake food. The owner said he sold the mom and wasn't worried about the baby since it would be sold for snake food before it died anyway. Well you know I couldn't leave them there. Both babies are dumbos. The older baby is a rex and the little one looks like it may be as well. 

I just hope the mom isn't preggers again. She was kept with males so even though the baby is still so young I know there is still a good chance. I just hope not since this brings me to the grand total of 11 girls and 5 boys! 

The top two photos are of mom who looks very young. The second two are her baby and the last two are the little orphan baby. Are they beautiful or what?


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!! I want them! They are so stinkin cute! Thank goodness they finally found a good home...those poor girls!


I'm so glad they have a safe, loving home now. 


P.S. I'm serious...kind of. Can I have them?? lol


----------



## dingosm8 (Jan 10, 2008)

oh wow! they are too cute. Those ears....
You're one lucky mom


----------



## EdwardGiacomo (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG could they be more adorable. I'm so glad you got them.


----------



## Emster (Dec 9, 2007)

8O What gorgeous little ratties! How could anyone sell them for snake food.
Their story is so sad...I think I definitely would've done what you did.

Did the petshop let you take them home okay? Considering there were 2 babies..altho saying that, they probably didn't care


----------



## saosin (Jan 6, 2008)

They are soooo adorable!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

They're beautiful! So teeny tiny. Glad they came home with you


----------



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

The owner didn't give me any hard time . I just had to pay full price for each of them. It isn't like he cares about them all he sees is $3 a head.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

oh wow! what beautiful rats. you will have to post more pictures of them as they grow with you. i'm still stunned that they would sell just rare markings as food. they probably didn't know anyway though, anything to make a buck right... i'm glad you got them instead. and now you'll have mostly home rasied rats. you will be really surprised by the difference a home when they are youg can make for them. please keep us updated on everyone's progress. any names yet btw?


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

I am glad you got them and they were not snake food--


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They are sssooooo cute! They're lucky you got them in time... If i've said once, then I've said it twice, I HATE PET STORES! I don't care who you are or if you like rodents or not but you do NOT treat a living thing like that. Sorry... now that my little rant is over, They are gorgeous! keep us updated!


----------

